# Unexpected Find...



## morchella_amore (Apr 11, 2013)

Two mushroom hunters found something they definitely weren't looking for in Brown County - ick. 

Human Remains Found in Brown County (Fox 59) 

BTW, hi - I'm a noob...and if this happened to me, I don't know if I'd ever hunt again.


----------

